# Canada Express Entry FSW NOC Query



## san2440 (Jan 12, 2015)

Hi All,

I’ve applied for the Canadian Express Entry FSW program last month (all by myself through research & without any agents help) and have got a CRS score of 464. Haven’t received an ITA yet.

I’m writing in anticipation for a response on one critical query i.e., the Letter of Reference vs right NOC code …..

I’ve more than 3 Years of experience as an IT analyst and have applied under NOC code 2171. Below are the roles and responsibilities highlighted by my managers of 2 different companies in the LoR’s

*Query:* Do my below responsibilities and NOC 2171 code match ? I’m really confused and would appreciate any feedback on this please.

As an IT Analyst the key tasks performed were:

*Company1:*
-Conduct online market research for the launch of two new ventures.
-Liaise with clients, technology suppliers, quality assurance team and the marketing team on a daily basis. 
-Work with the senior management to prioritize business goals and information needs. Produce business requirement document(s).
-Conduct business and systems analysis and document functional specifications. 
-Work with the technical team to conduct technical feasibility study before developing new systems.
-Develop test strategies and plans to test the quality and efficiency of information systems thereby ensuring that they are error free. 
-Conduct systems and functional testing. Coordinate with users during user acceptance testing phase. 
-Communicate with business stakeholders and provide walkthrough of the new technology services being provided.
-Mentor and supervise junior team members.

*Company2:*
-Analysis of clients' existing information technology applications and corresponding business processes. 
-Requirements gathering, mapping the requirements and documenting interfaces between legacy and new applications.
-Implementation of new applications and also enhancements to existing system via change requests.
-Developing code using oracle PL/SQL, testing the code in test environment and implement the solution in production.
-Perform systems testing, performance testing, functional testing to ensure the system is defects free and stable. Create test cases, test plans, test completion reports and other relevant documents.
-Continuously improve data process efficiency of the client’s Datawarehousing and Business Intelligence system. Optimise code in PL/SQL by using techniques such as indexes and partitions for faster data retrieval.
-Resolve and reduce the occurrence of data discrepancies, and other technical and business process related issues by performing root cause analyses.
-Develop user manuals and training on a need basis to users of a new system.


Regards,
San


----------

